# Let's Get It ON!



## bigbb (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello everyone, let me introduce myself. I am a 19 yr. old college student. I 've been into sports all my life and over a year ago i started lifting. Of course, at first I was doing hundreds of sets of chest and had a day just for arms. I decided to try my first 'cut' on a severe calorie deficit, during lacrosse season, which was a bad idea because I lost all my strength/mass. 

So basically I ended up where I am, worse off strength-wise than when I started lifting! But that was the past and I now know the course to take, so this log will help me get things on track.

I am starting Bill Star's 5X5 Linear/Intermediate routine: http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm
**note these are lbs. not kg's (yes, i'm THAT weak  ) 

Tuesday: Week 1, Day 1

*Squat:*
80X5
95X5
110X5
125X5
140X5

*My knees have been hurting for a while, my geuss is from squats, or maybe deadlifts, seeing that my dead form is far from perfect compared to my squat form. Also, I use a pretty wide stance for ATG squats, so my feet should be the same angle to my body as my knees to my body? I tried increasing the angle of my foot from ~20 degreees to ~45 degrees. Is that natural?


*Bench*
(same as squat, strangley)
80X5
95X5
110X5
125X5
140X5

*Row*
60X5
70X5
80X5
90X5
100X5

Assistance Work: 
-2X8 Hyperextensions (with 10 lb.)
-3X8 Decline Situps (10 lb. on chest)

Diet:
-4000 Cals, but will scale down 200-300 because my spare tire is already inflated enough 


I did what I call a 'test run' last week and apparently I didn't fully understand the program because I did the wrong volume for Wednesday, so this week is a fresh new one. There ya have it folks, hope you enjoy watching a weeak teenager become a BIG BOY!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 19, 2006)

nice bro. don't worry, i'm sure all the mass/strength will come back very soon


----------



## Double D (Sep 19, 2006)

Starr's 5x5 is a fantastic program and if you do it right I will be interested in seeing results.


----------



## bigbb (Sep 21, 2006)

Thursday, Week 1, Day 2:
Couldn't wait to get back in the gym!!!  

*Squat*
80X5
95X5
110X5
110X5

-this felt very light, as it was intended to.

*Deadlift*
70X5
90X5
110X5
130X5
150X5

-Hrmmm, my 5RM used to be 200  WIll add 10 lbs next week!

*Military Press*
55X5
65X5
75X5
85X5
95X5

-very last rep was a toughie. WIll try to add 5 lbs. next week.

3 Sets of weighted decline situps (10 lbs. on chest)

*Comments:*
I love how everyone in my college gym does tricep pushdowns infront of the mirror AND of course curling in the power racks. It makes me laugh  

 The lifts felt good today. I like the ramping of weight so I can work on my form. For instance, now I know when the bar passes the knee on the deadlift, you need to squeeze the glutes and pull the bar back instead of up. My knees still hurt when i do the butterfly stretch, something that never used to happen. Any ideas on how to help 'stretch' my knees via bands or whatever possible?


----------



## bigbb (Sep 24, 2006)

*Week 1 Day 3*

*Squat*
80X5
95X5
110X5
125X5
145X3
110X8

-Squats felt light, but its only week 1 so I reckon I better enjoy it.

*Bench*
80X5
95X5
110X5
125X5
145X3
110X8

Bent Over Rows
60X5
70X5
80X5
90X5
105X3
80X8

-I didn't get a full ROM on my last rep of the triple. I am still trying to get my form down. I have really long legs and a short torso, so my legs and upper body are truly at 90 degrees (with little knee bend). I used to bend them alot more, resting my stomach into my quads, but I felt I was getting more of a rear delt excercise because I couldn't pull straight up to my stomach due to my kneeds sticking out so far.

*Dips*
3X8 on -50

Suppersetted with....

*Hammer Curls*
3X8X25

-got only 6 reps on last set

*Tricep Pushdown*
3X8 on setting '6'

-may change to skullcrushers or maybe JM Press, any suggestions?

....Overall good workout. I am looking forward to some new PR's, finally


----------



## kenwood (Sep 24, 2006)

good stuff bro  . try skullcrushers, they will kill your tri's haha. use an ez curl bar and do them w/your hands about 1/2"-1" apart.


----------



## assassin (Sep 25, 2006)

first you must go design a good diet at the diet section to regain strength and mass without adding lots of fats back ...


----------



## bigbb (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the comment, Ill try to post my diet sometime today.

Here is saturday's workout, forgot to post it

*Week 2, Day 1*

*Squat*
85X5
100X5
115X5
130X5
145X5

*Bench*
85X5
100X5
115X5
130X5
145X5

-bench was very smooth, felt awsome

*Row*
65X5
75X5
85X5
95X5
105X5

-need to remember to pull to stomach, not chest
*
Hyperextension*
2X8 w/ 20 lbs.

*Decline situps*
3X8 w/ 10 lbs
-damn these are hard

PR's here i come!!!


----------



## bigbb (Sep 29, 2006)

Week 2 Day 2

*Squat*
85X5
100X5
115X5
115X5

*Deadlift*
75X5
95X5
115X5
135X5
155X5

-Ok, my form sucks on these. My knees always shake when pulling up and my left knee always shakes/rotates left and right which may explain some knee pain. PLus, on the way down i'll try and rest my arms on my knees to make it 'easier?'. Hmmm...I think i may have to tell the ego I'm dropping weight next week. 

*Military Press*- including collars
60X5
70X5
80X5
90X5
100X5
-SHIT, last set i cheated by arching my back alot. SHould i move weight up?

*Decline Sit ups*
3X8 w/ 10 lbs.

-there is a powerlifting club at my school, maybe i'll ask them if they can critique my form on my scrauny lifts.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

bigbb said:


> *Deadlift*
> 75X5
> 95X5
> 115X5
> ...



This would probably be a good ideal. Do whats challenging, but be sure to keep the proper form as well.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, work on your form.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 9, 2006)

welcome man , watch out for Double D he is a bit ,,,,,u know


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

No posts here for 2 weeks, whats going on with that?


----------



## Spud (Oct 15, 2006)

I think you need to add a bit more work to your legs. Squats alone doesn't seem to be enough for me, and I doubt it is enough for you either.

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

His legs look fine. Hes got squats and deads in there. Perfect if you ask me. Well unless a person is to look into a bodybuilding mag where you would see 25 sets for legs and 6 different exercises which is absurd.


----------

